# Sistema de señal satelital prepago



## fabian0325

Buenas a todos, mi problema consiste en que la parábola de la antena de DIRECTV, a pesar de que está orientado en la posición correcta, tanto como en la elevación, posteriores a la nivelación del mástil y sin obstáculos que interactúen entre receptor-emisor, no logro obtener el resultado deseado que supere los 70% de captación de la señal. El receptor se encuentra montado en un poste de madera dentro de una altura considerable.
Una vez captada la señal del satélite, se recarga una tarjeta de la ENTIDAD para poder disponer el servicio. 
En el mismo terreno se encuentra funcionando otro conjunto de las mismas características solo que montado el sistema en loza.
Si alguien dentro de la comunidad me pudiera resolver dicho problema, es decir, la sintonización adecuada de la señal digital, se lo agradecería. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El deco tiene una opción para ajustar los azimuts de la antena 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

en mi casa tengo entre 65 y 70 % de señal y funciona bien (satelite 95 grados beam oeste )
y entre 70 y 95 % de señal en el 95 grados beam sur,
si entra en esos valores es porque la orientación esta correcta
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

En los prepagos , el secreto es comprarlo para el sur , Necochea por ejemplo , entonces te proveen la parabólica grande que funciona hasta con lluvia


----------



## trilaware

Fabian0325, siempre debes comparar la calidad de señal a igual transponder. Y un factor importante es la cantidad de metros de cable entre antena y receptor (y que no tenga empalmes) Fijate que los que tienen mejor señal (a igual parabola - 60 cm?) tal vez tengan un tendido de solo 5 o 10 mts de cable (RG6 - nunca RG59) y quizás tu con la parábola sobre el poste tengas 20 ó 25 metros. Hay muchos factores que influyen en el ajuste, fijate si piedes dar mas detalles. SUERTE!


----------



## J3R0ss

Hola, les hago una preguntita, estoy mas o menos con un incombeniente parecido...Resulta que despues de una linda tormenta se me quedo sin señal DirecTv, y me puse a averiguar por internet como puedo reacomodar la antena. Depues de haber leido 10 mil tutoriales, la guia de DirecTv etc,etc resulta que pude llegar al 70% en el satelite 95º (0)BeamOeste [Trasnponder 26], PERO en el satelite 95º (1) BeamSur NADA...en ningun transponder...

Alguien tiene idea que puede ser?

Ojala me puedan ayudar, mil gracias por todo!!


----------



## DJ T3

Yo la dejé en 80% a *"OJÍMETRO"*, con solo poner el lugar mas cercano a mi localidad, y calcular con el *ojímetro* a dónde apuntaban el resto de las parábolas. Con solo "soplar" la parábola, ya perdía un montón de señal, es bastante delicado el movimiento que hay que hacer para regular... 

J3R0ss, antes de la tormenta, ¿qué porcentaje tenías?...


----------



## el-rey-julien

DJ T3 yo la acomode con tu metodo, ¡¡¡


----------



## J3R0ss

DJ T3, la verdad que no se, mi hermana me dice que cuando la acomodo (hace mucho) su padrino, solo movio la antena hasta que se vio un canal y listo. Rápido, corto y al pie.

Ahora [Término innecesariamente vulgar] en el techo veo que las ramas de algunos arboles medio que se interponen en el camino de la antena, pero no entiendo como pueden molestar ahora y antes no.(Osea para mi  no es causa)

Y como puse arriba, solo puedo meterle el 70% a un satelite, pero al otro narinas...


De nuevo gracias por responder y ayudar...


----------



## el-rey-julien

si* las ramas del árbol son la causa,* la señal no pasa por las hojas del árbol ,
corta las ramas y despeja la zona o mover a otro lugar la antena, a mi me paso con mi árbol

fijate y vas a ver como funciona,


----------



## J3R0ss

Claro, eso lo se que la señal no atraviesa, pero lo que me queda picando es porque me empezaron a [Término innecesariamente vulgar] después de la tormenta y no antes...En fin son las unicas personas que me han ayudado, asique veré a donde la puedo mover (porque son puntas de árbol re altas jaja)

Mil gracias por las respuestas, y su tiempo...Les contare como salio todo luego de moverla...Un abrazo...


----------



## el-rey-julien

las hojas estarán mas verde con mas humedad.quizás la rama se corrió,quizás la antena se movió un poquito,
en fin lo mejor es mover la antena de lugar,tiene que estar despejado el frente de la antena y el satelite


----------



## DJ T3

Teniendo en cuenta que hubo una tormenta, a mi me suena que se desvió un poco la antena (acordate que la calibración es milimétrica), y tiene que estar bien centrado el poste que sostiene la parábola (el poste, no la base).

Fijate que no le haya entrado agua en la conexión, y en lo posible, poné cinta vulcanizada.


----------



## J3R0ss

Ah lo del poste no lo había pensado...probare ver eso, y sino la cambiare de lugar..cuando tenga un tiempito de nuevo les comento como progreso todo...saludos!! y gracias por la mano!


----------



## DJ T3

En el centro tiene que tener un nivel de burbuja, para poder centrarlo...

No hay problema, para eso estamos, para ayudar.

Avisanos del progreso/proceso... Saludos


----------



## J3R0ss

Luego de ya casi 2 meses ( y por otros motivos), les comento que mi poste no tiene esa bubuja de nivel, y que llega en el satelite 95Oeste a 74 y en el sur a 47 y aun asi NARINAS! 

Resulta que el deco que tengo es una engaña pichanga de esas de sacar 3 decos para una misma casa (que es mucho mas barato c/u) y llevarlo para otros pagos, y por eso no puedo pedir el Ss Tecnico, y nose que mas tocarle. El cable supongo que noes, *por*q*ue *sino no podria haberle medido la intensidad de señal...

AYUDA!


----------

